# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρονικος μηχανικος αγροτικων μηχανηματων

## street

η μηχανη ειναι η claas lexion 450 θεριζοαλωνιστικο  .....
claas__lexion_450_2001_1_lgw.jpg

ο εγκεφαλος ειναι ο παρακατω 



δεν γνωριζουμε αν φταιει ο εγκεφαλος και εγω ουτε καν το ειδα   ....  απλα ειπα να κανω την εξυπηρετηση ..... 





θα παρακαλουσα παρα πολυ το ατομο - συναδελφος με τετοια εμπειρια να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου και να του δωσω τα στοιχεια του ενδιαφερομενου  .... 
*προσοχη .... δεν ειναι απλα τα πραγματα* 

μιλαμε για περιφερεια κεντρικης μακεδονιας στην βολβη  ....

ευχαριστω

----------

